# Bull/Bobcat Trade Proposal



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Chris Jefferies, #32 & a small amount of cash to buy him out if the Bobcat don't want him for Dahntay Jones(Bobcat take him in the expansion draft).

Jefferies is a 6'8" 220lb. 1st round pick of the Laker(traded to Toronto & then to the Bull) who has one year left on his deal.

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/chicago.htm

#32 is higher than the Bobcat 2nd rounder and the $ hit from the Jefferies deal is small.

Deal?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I doubt that Charlotte takes Jones instead of Wright or Bell. It will be one of those 2.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Basically, Charlotte has to ask -- what is better, Jones (or Bell, or whoever the Bobcats would pick in the expansion draft) or the 32nd pick in this year's draft? If the former is better, and it pretty much is in my opinion, they can just pick them up for themselves.


----------

